# Influenza.



## lujaco

Hola:

La Real Academia Española utiliza solamente "influenza" para hacer referencia a "gripe". En México, dado el contexto por el contagio de esta enfermedad, en los medios de comunicación raramente se utiliza "gripe"; lo común, de hecho, es que se diga "influenza" y, de manera reciente y extraña, se está utilizando también "influencia". Sin embargo, no encuentro la razón para decir "influencia". ¿Alguien la conoce?

Saludos a todos y gracias por su atención.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Sin embargo, no encuentro la razón para decir "influencia". ¿Alguien la conoce?


 
Ni idea, pero podría ser para castellanizar el término. _Influenza_ suena demasiado a lo que es: una palabra proveniente del italiano. 
(O 'provenienta', como quisieran algunos fanáticos de la separación de los géneros y y de los sexos).


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
La costumbre ha impuesto el término "influenza", pero no hay motivo por el cual no se pueda decir "influencia", de hecho ese era el nombre original.
Fue un Papa, no recuerdo cuál, el que atribuyó una epidemia de gripe a "una influencia de las estrellas" y a partir de ahí se acuñó el término.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¿No crees que es más un error de pronunciación? La mayoría de los expertos, reporteros, gobierno y gente común, nos equivocamos al hablar rápido en vez de decir influenza decimos influencia, pero te puedo asegurar es un error, pues empiezan diciendo influenza y terminan con influencia, así que qué podemos hacer.

Lo de decir influenza en ves de gripe, supongo es porque la gripe no te mata y la influenza sí. 

Hay que hecer la diferencia


----------



## 0scar

Mientras no digan gripa les perdono que digan influencia...
Vi en TV a uno que le decia flú, pero no estoy seguro si era en México o un mexicano en EEUU.


----------



## ManPaisa

0scar said:


> Mientras no digan gripa les perdono que digan influencia...
> Vi en TV a uno que le decia flú, pero no estoy seguro si era en México o un mexicano en EEUU.


 
En EE.UU. se les oye mucho a los hispanohablantes *el flu.*


----------



## lujaco

Gracias.

Entiendo que "influencia" no es incorrecto; de hecho, algunos médicos llaman así a dicha enfermedad.

Aquí en México, al menos, es interesante ver cómo sufren los políticos y corrigen "influen_*cia*_" por "influen*za*", por razones que seguramente obedecen a su propio ejercicio del poder. El caso es que en muchos medios informativos se sigue corrigiendo, como si "influencia" fuera incorrecto. (Trabajo en el área de análisis de una agencia noticiosa.)

Suerte para todos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

0scar said:


> Mientras no digan gripa les perdono que digan influencia...
> Vi en TV a uno que le decia flú, pero no estoy seguro si era en México *o un mexicano en EEUU*.


 
Seguramente es esta opción


----------



## lujaco

Sí, algunos funcionarios de México están diciendo: "swine flu".


----------



## flljob

0scar said:


> Mientras no digan gripa les perdono que digan influencia...
> Vi en TV a uno que le decia flú, pero no estoy seguro si era en México o un mexicano en EEUU.


 
*gripa**.*

*1. *f._ Col._ y_ Méx._ *gripe.*

Perfectamente aceptado, aunque prefieran *gripe*.

Saludos

En cambio, influencia por influen*za*, sólo denota ignorancia. No creo que haya que buscarle más pies al gato.

Nuevamente, saludos


----------



## Agró

Por aquí, en España, solo se oye hablar de gripe, ni gripa, ni flu, ni influenza, ni influencia. Tampoco hay distintas denominaciones en función de si es mortal o no. Lo que se hace habitualmente es colocarle un _apellido_: española, francesa, aviar, porcina...


----------



## flljob

En México, habitualmente se dice gripa. En la TV oyes resfriado. Ya casi nadie dice catarro.
Me parece que influenza se está usando como sinónimo de _gripa porcina_ o _influenza porcina_.

Justo ahora estoy oyendo a un biólogo explicar la patogenia de la influenza porcina, y él dice gripe, que a mí me suena pedante.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

flljob said:


> En México, habitualmente se dice gripa. En la TV oyes resfriado. Ya casi nadie dice catarro.
> Me parece que influenza se está usando como sinónimo de _gripa porcina_ o _influenza porcina_.
> 
> Justo ahora estoy oyendo a un biólogo explicar la patogenia de la influenza porcina, y él dice gripe, que a mí me suena pedante.
> 
> Saludos



Justo al revés que aquí, lo que suena pedante es "influenza" (curioso).


----------



## lujaco

Agró said:


> Por aquí, en España, solo se oye hablar de gripe, ni gripa, ni flu, ni influenza, ni influencia. Tampoco hay distintas denominaciones en función de si es mortal o no. Lo que se hace habitualmente es colocarle un _apellido_: española, francesa, aviar, porcina...



Gracias.

Se está usando: "influenza porcina", aunque Organización Mundial de la Salud ha recomendado "influenza por nuevo virus", ya que la enfermedad se está contagiando entre seres humanos, y no sólo entre cerdos o entre cerdos y humanos. Algunos medios utilizaron: "influencia por mutación de virus porcino".


----------



## 0scar

La _gripa_ es la versión feminista de la _gripe_. Cuando una _gripe_ llega a _presidente_ se convierte en _presidenta_.


----------



## Juan Miguel González

En mi círculo (mis compañeros de trabajo y mis amigos)  sólo se usa influencia como chiste, ninguno de nosotros pronunciaría así sin hacer un sonrisa irónica. Es influenza y ya. 

Al respecto ya escuché un chiste:

Un médico declara que la influencia porcina se cura con antipuercos.


----------



## Vampiro

flljob said:


> En cambio, influencia por influencia, sólo denota ignorancia. No creo que haya que buscarle más pies al gato.



Fuertes declaraciones... deberías tener más cuidado.
El término "influencia" es correcto aunque no suene bien.
(ya sé, ya sé... apuesto que en el DRAE no está)
Ignorante era el Papa que dijo que la gripe era influencia de las estrellas.
Saludos.
_


----------



## flljob

Vampiro said:


> Fuertes declaraciones... deberías tener más cuidado.
> El término "influencia" es correcto aunque no suene bien.
> (ya sé, ya sé... apuesto que en el DRAE no está)
> Ignorante era el Papa que dijo que la gripe era influencia de las estrellas.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Estimado:
Entiendo que muchos términos tienen un origen irracional. Particularmente los nombres de las enfermedades. Por ejemplo, el lupus.

Yo jamás diría que una persona _tiene lobo_. En cambio todos, incluso los pacientes más ignorantes, dicen _tengo lupus_.

En cuanto a gripa, me parece que está más cercano al español normal: un nombre femenino terminado en _a_. Aquí no es cuestión de feminismo, se trata de una castellanización plena de un término francés.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Plop!!!
Si es por eso, "influencia" es una castellanización plena de "influenza" que es una palabra italiana.
_


----------



## flljob

En lingüística hay un fenómeno (ya sé que tu detestas los términos técnicos, lo sé por mensajes tuyos) que se llama lexicalización. Es el caso de SIDA, que ahora muchos escriben sida, ya como un sustantivo. Comento esto, porque obviamente el término *influenza* es *específico* para una enfermedad de las vías respiratorias superiores.

Cuando me referí a la castellanización, me referí específicamente al término *gripa*. Y para mí está claro que, para diferenciar la influenza de la influencia, es conveniente mantener el término original.

Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

flljob said:


> Cuando me referí a la castellanización, me referí específicamente al término *gripa*. Obviamente, para diferenciar la influenza de la influencia, es conveniente mantener el término original.
> 
> Saludos


 
¡Touché! Ni como decirte que no, muy cierto y me gusta mucha la explicación que acabas de dar.


----------



## 0scar

A mi me convenció Drácula, por eso desde ahora voy a decir influencia y gripa, y malaire en vez de malaria.
Desde ahora soy un sabio ateo, no voy creer más en el horóscopo y en el RAE.


----------



## Vampiro

flljob said:


> En lingüística hay un fenómeno (ya sé que tu detestas los términos técnicos, lo sé por mensajes tuyos) que se llama lexicalización. Es el caso de SIDA, que ahora muchos escriben sida, ya como un sustantivo. Comento esto, porque obviamente el término *influenza* es *específico* para una enfermedad de las vías respiratorias superiores.
> 
> Cuando me referí a la castellanización, me referí específicamente al término *gripa*. Obviamente, para diferenciar la influenza de la influencia, es conveniente mantener el término original.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias por la clase de lingüística… hacía tiempo que no tenía una.
Y jamás he dicho que me molestan los términos técnicos, de hecho trabajo en un ambiente netamente técnico.
Los que me molestan son esos policías del idioma que como único argumento sacan a relucir lo que dice tal o cual diccionario, cuando ya está visto y comprobado que estos están llenos de errores u omisiones.
Y a propósito del hilo, en Chile se dice “influenza”.  “Influencia” sonaría bastante mal.

_


----------



## flljob

Pues a mí me parece que las críticas a las academias muchas veces solo son un cliché para dar el gatazo de que se sabe mucho (claro que este no es tu caso).
Como ves, la Real prefiere gripe, cuando son ellos mismos los que aconsejan que, si es necesario incorporar términos extranjeros, se debe usar una forma completamente castellanizada.
En cuanto al comentario de Oscar: estás en todo tu derecho de deshacer la lengua y de hablar como quieras. Pero hay una incongruencia: criticas a la RAE por hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## lujaco

Gracias a todos.

Entonces, me quedo con "mortal epidemia" ;-). No es cierto.

Resumiendo, "influencia" no es del todo incorrecto, aunque no es una forma recomendable. La acción de emitir/corregir el término se debe a la ignorancia, aunque haya quien lo use deliberadamente.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

lujaco said:


> Gracias a todos.
> 
> Entonces, me quedo con "mortal epidemia" ;-). No es cierto.
> 
> Resumiendo, "influencia" no es del todo incorrecto, aunque no es una forma recomendable. *La acción de emitir/corregir el término se debe a la ignorancia, aunque haya quien lo use deliberadamente*.


 
Aunque no dudo alguien lo diga por ignorancia, podría decir que la mayoría lo dice sin pensarlo, cuanod das una entrevista o estás discutiendo el tema, pues se te sale decir influencia aunque sepas bien que lo "correcto" es influenza.

Es un error del habla


----------



## lujaco

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Aunque no dudo alguien lo diga por ignorancia, podría decir que la mayoría lo dice sin pensarlo, cuanod das una entrevista o estás discutiendo el tema, pues se te sale decir influencia aunque sepas bien que lo "correcto" es influenza.
> 
> Es un error del habla



Gracias.


----------



## Malala

Miguelillo 87 said:


> ¿No crees que es más un error de pronunciación? La mayoría de los expertos, reporteros, gobierno y gente común, nos equivocamos al hablar rápido en vez de decir influenza decimos influencia, pero te puedo asegurar es un error, pues empiezan diciendo influenza y terminan con influencia, así que qué podemos hacer.
> 
> Lo de decir influenza en ves de gripe, supongo es porque la gripe no te mata y la influenza sí.
> 
> Hay que hecer la diferencia


 
 Te equivocas, todos los virus de las gripes, gripas e influenzas varias pueden ser mortales; todo depende de su virulencia y del estado de salud del contagiado.


----------



## lujaco

Buenísimo. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Hoy en las noticias hay algo que me parecio curioso y me recordo esta discusión, escuché como el Papa daba un mensaje para la gente de México y decia influencia en vez de influenza, ahora él leía un discurso entonces supongo hacia decia su hoja...entonces ¿Por ser italiano la infuenza lo habrán traducido como influencia? 

Ahora me pregunto que tan incorrecto es el uso de influencia.


----------



## flljob

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Hoy en las noticias hay algo que me parecio curioso y me recordo esta discusión, escuché como el Papa daba un mensaje para la gente de México y decia influencia en vez de influenza, ahora él leía un discurso entonces supongo hacia decia su hoja...entonces ¿Por ser italiano la infuenza lo habrán traducido como influencia?
> 
> Ahora me pregunto que tan incorrecto es el uso de influencia.


 
Ahora resulta que si el Papa -alemán, que vive en Roma- comete un error al hablar en español nos tendremos que poner a dudar de la corrección de lo que decimos.

¡Qué pasó, Miguelillo, qué pasó!

Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

flljob said:


> Ahora resulta que si el Papa -alemán, que vive en Roma- comete un error al hablar en español nos tendremos que poner a dudar de la corrección de lo que decimos.
> 
> ¡Qué pasó, Miguelillo, qué pasó!
> 
> Saludos


 
Más que eso, creo que la institución como tal es seria y habrá alguien que redacte estos discursos y que revisa que estén bien; más por eso mi duda pues supongo que por la seriedad que inviste al Papa, los errores son poco comunes (ojo, por lo menos al hablar de lo demás ni me meto)


----------



## ManPaisa

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Hoy en las noticias hay algo que me parecio curioso y me recordo esta discusión, escuché como el Papa daba un mensaje para la gente de México y decia influencia en vez de influenza, ahora él leía un discurso entonces supongo hacia decia su hoja...entonces ¿Por ser italiano la infuenza lo habrán traducido como influencia?
> 
> Ahora me pregunto que tan incorrecto es el uso de influencia.


 
Seguramente, al leer *influenza*, él pensó que se trataba de un error, de la inclusión en su discurso de un término de italiano, y lo castellanizó. Me imagino que algo parecido es lo que hace mucha gente, basados en que la terminación *-enza* no es propia del idioma.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ManPaisa said:


> Seguramente, al leer *influenza*, él pensó que se trataba de un error, de la inclusión en su discurso de un término de italiano, y lo castellanizó. Me imagino que algo parecido es lo que hace mucha gente, basados en que la terminación *-enza* no es propia del idioma.


 
¡Perefecta explicación! O por lo menos me satisface  je je.

Gracias.


----------



## Jellby

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Ahora me pregunto que tan incorrecto es el uso de influencia.



Pero... ¿estaba hablando _ex cathedra_? Porque si así fuera, su palabra es ley divina, y por lo tanto "influencia" ha de ser 

En caso contrario, yo no me dejaría influir por lo que pueda decir una determinada persona, y menos aún si es un alemán que lee desde Italia lo que le escriben...


----------



## clares3

Hola
Se le está dando demasiadas vueltas al asunto. Vampiro dejó bien claro y con acierto que el término influenza es producto de aquella época supersticiosa en que se creía que las enfermedades las propiciaban la situción de los astros en el cielo. Si queréis conocer el origen exacto buscadlo en "Cosmos" del tristemente fallecido Carl Sagan.
En España, por lo menos, a la gripe le decimos gripe y sólo unos pocos saben que el término original era influenza, así, tal cual en italiano.


----------



## clares3

Hola de nuevo:
Hay varias versiones en san google pero os facilito la siguiente:
El vocablo proviene del italiano _influenza _que precisamente significa influencia. Resulta que en la Edad Media los sabios italianos creían que la extraña enfermedad que hoy llamamos gripe se debía a la _influencia astrológica_. Probablemente dicha creencia se debía al hecho de que las epidemias de gripe suelen producirse en ondas cíclicas con fases más o menos regulares, por lo general, en primavera y otoño. Otras fuentes señalan que en la Edad Media el término se usaba para designar cualquier epidemia, pues hay registros de que en 1504 a una epidemia de fiebre escarlatina se le llamó _influenza di febbre scarlatina_. De cualquier forma, el término influenza se empezó a usar para nombrar exclusivamente a la gripe durante una pandemia que azotó a Europa en 1743.

La palabra “gripe”, por su parte, proviene del francés _gripper _(“agarrar”, “asir” o “coger”). Y es que en el siglo xviii, la _grippe _era definida en publicaciones francesas como una “enfermedad que se apodera de uno bruscamente”. La palabra gripe apareció en la lengua española apenas en el siglo xix. En algunos lugares de América Latina, como México, la llamamos _gripa_, vocablo que está aceptado por la RAE.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Creo que ya se van aclarando algunas cosas, como que decir "*influenza*" es lo mismo que decir "*gripe*", independientemente de su gravedad u otras características. Además, como vemos por los diferentes aportes, en algunos lugares se prefiere un término antes que el otro. Aquí en Perú, por ejemplo, es más común hablar de "*gripe*".

Ahora, a pesar de sus orígenes en el italiano y sus posteriores intentos de castellanización, creo que lo correcto es decir "*influenza*" y no "*influencia*", por lo menos desde el punto de vista técnico.

Y si queremos ser más técnicos, pues habría que decir el "*virus de la influenza H1N1 tipo A*" . En algunos programas provenientes de México he escuchado nombrarla como la "*influenza humana AH1N1*".

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## Malala

Sí. ¿Y por qué "A"? En el sitio de la OIE lo explican. No se le podía llamar "porcina" porque hasta el momento (o hasta ayer) no se había detectado ningún chancho infectado, sólo personas. Tampoco "mexicana" puesto que apareció casi simultáneamente en México y EE.UU. Por lo tanto propusieron llamarla "influenza de América del Norte". De ahí viene la A.


----------



## flljob

Malala said:


> Sí. ¿Y por qué "A"? En el sitio de la OIE lo explican. No se le podía llamar "porcina" porque hasta el momento (o hasta ayer) no se había detectado ningún chancho infectado, sólo personas. Tampoco "mexicana" puesto que apareció casi simultáneamente en México y EE.UU. Por lo tanto propusieron llamarla "influenza de América del Norte". De ahí viene la A.


 
Pues acabo de oír hace dos minutos que probablemente se originó en Alberta, Canadá.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Ppffff...
Gripe de Albertosaurio.
Lo único que nos faltaba.
_


----------



## 0scar

flljob said:


> Pues acabo de oír hace dos minutos que probablemente se originó en Alberta, Canadá.
> 
> Saludos


 


Siempre lo mismo esto gringos, siempre primero ellos


----------



## Malala

flljob said:


> Pues acabo de oír hace dos minutos que probablemente se originó en Alberta, Canadá.
> 
> Saludos


 
Acabo de buscar la referencia en la prensa, pero aquí en Francia no se han dado por aludidos. De todos modos, seguimos en la denominación "A". Por si lees el francés, te aconsejo este enlace http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...-propagation_1188546_3244.html#ens_id=1185166

Obviamente el tema me interesa mucho, la sanidad animal es uno de mis principales ganapanes.

Cordial saludo.


----------



## Lekurkizu

Vampiro said:


> Hola.
> La costumbre ha impuesto el término "influenza", pero no hay motivo por el cual no se pueda decir "influencia", de hecho ese era el nombre original.
> Fue un Papa, no recuerdo cuál, el que atribuyó una epidemia de gripe a "una influencia de las estrellas" y a partir de ahí se acuñó el término.
> Saludos.
> _


----------

